# ATV engine help..



## etaylor (Jul 15, 2014)

For the past several months my Suzuki eiger 400 4x4 has been not running right. it starts and idles fine and the choke is is working properly, but when it gets warmed up and is ran for a little bit it fails to rev up to a higher rpm in and out of gear,and will not rev when trying to accelerate and will refuse to move. then you have to use the choke in gear to limp it back to where ever you need to go. put in a new spark plug and air filter along with an oil change, still fouling up...
Has this happened to anyone or know what these symptoms are caused by??


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

what year how many hours?


----------



## etaylor (Jul 15, 2014)

2007 and 500 hrs not sure on miles


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

have you checked valve clearance?


----------



## etaylor (Jul 15, 2014)

no but seeing what other people say , ive heard maybe a carb clean would fix the problem. does that sound right?


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

it wouldnt hurt, i just got back into riding and i was told to run the carbs dry due to ethanol messing things up


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

main jet in carb is clogged


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

iridered2003 said:


> main jet in carb is clogged


Yup


----------



## etaylor (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks for for info guys , good leads


----------

